# Just bought



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

A reg set at the flea market. It's an IST set but i have no clue what model. Whats everyones opinions on IST? It also has a oceanic octo. They look to be fairly old and all the models i look for online are not these??


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Take it to MBT. They'll check it out and let you know what it is.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Parker - how's the bus doing?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

the bus was running I just recently found out it was running on 3 cylinders!! So i'm in the process of dropping the motor. But Ive started to paint it temp....


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

will they test it for free?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring it by MBT and we'll be happy to throw it on the test bench - no charge to check it out.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

then ill be by soon and i havent checked out you new shop! see yall soon!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

what are mbt's hours?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're open from 8 to 6 mon thru Sat, 8 to 3 on Sunday. It's not uncommon for us to be there earlier and later than that, and if we're there, we're open. If you need other hours, give us a call and we'll try to accomodate.

Jim

MBT Divers

(850) 455-7702


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

thats totally fine hours. I'l probably be by today on the way home from work if yall are still there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now thats good service, aint it greengo? They did the same for me when I bought a new reg.....no charge. When I do spend my money, I spend it there!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Although they'll be closed this weekend due to their "ANNUAL MBT Memorial DayBeach Fest!" :moon They started it many years ago and now have supporters who travel from all over the world to ...."bond" with them. oke


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

yes there is no doubt i enjoy spending money there... and i dont say that about many places... that arent resturaunts.


----------

